# Bought a Colt Anaconda. Found a great deal.



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I do a great deal of business in my local shop. This like new Anaconda came in a couple weeks back and they sold it to me for $700 ($750 OTD), with the box and paperwork. I've wanted one for my Colt snake collection for quite a while. I put it on layaway when it came in and picked it up today.

I'm really happy with my find. This is chambered in 44mag with an 8" barrel and factory porting. Its in outstanding shape.

Check it out.




























It fits right in with my King Cobra, Diamondback, and Pythons. Its just bigger. :supergrin:










I do wish the Anaconda had the Python action instead of the King Cobra action, but its still smoother than three quarters of the revolvers out there, especially 44mags.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What a great collection of Colts. Yes from what I can tell in the pictures I would say you got a very good deal On that big snake. Please keep us in the loop and let us know how it shoot for you. I am green with envy:mrgreen:. Good luck.:smt023 Here I go again drooling.:drooling:


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice; I always wanted a 4" Python ... one of these days, maybe


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

oldscot3 said:


> Very nice; I always wanted a 4" Python ... one of these days, maybe


I like you Mr Oldscot wanted a 4" python to go along with my 6" model. I searched for over two years. Here's what I found Anything below $600 was range beaters or parts guns at best, $700-$900 shooters and no box or papers. $1,000-$1,200 looking better but no papers or box,. $1,200 up safe queens with the works. To rich for my blood I bought a nickel 4" Trooper for $350 OTD. It shoots just fine.:smt1099


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

:drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling:

Never saw such a nest of snakes before...

:drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling:

The anaconda is definitely statuesque... A work of art, like those Michelangelo and Donatello Italian classical sculptures...


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Baldy- your assessment of Python pricing is very much in line with what I've observed. I have no use for safe queens, (I just have to shoot guns)but like everyone else, want the best I can get. Its still possible to pick up a nice Smith for much less than $1200. I'll encounter something one of these days that meets all the criteria... I always do, much to my wife's chagrin.

Still can't help but admire the above collection though!


----------

